# Funeral Photography - Funeral Photographers



## RAAAMMY

www.funeral-photography.com

Hi everyone,

For those of you who are interested in making money with your camera, you might consider funeral photography.

I run my own photography business - www.BluebirdPhotography.co.uk photographing the celebrations of life - weddings, baptisms, births, and all the usual family portraits.

As a Lay Reader in our local church, (a lay reader is someone who leads worship, formal and informal services, I am also licensed to take funerals).

It was only after a family funeral that got me interested in the funeral photography business.

Some people may think funeral photography is a bit of a strange business to get into, but a Christian funeral is a celebration, a celebration of a persons life, a celebration of Christ's victory over death, and a celebration of our loved ones entry into the kingdom of heaven.

For those of you who are not convinced of this, take a look at the order of service for a funeral service.

Anyway, as someone who not only photographs funerals, and can lead a funeral service (not yours I hope!!!!), if you are interested in this business, then I have produced a guide to funeral photography.

Also, I am in the process of setting up a network of funeral photographers - worldwide, to benefit both photographers, and those who are looking for a funeral photographer.

You are welcome to email or contact me through my website -

david@funeral-photography.com

www.funeral-photography.com

All the best

RAAAMMY


----------



## dimo

Not long time ago I tried photographing funeral.
It is ver difficult not psychologicaly, but ... er.., you're afraid not to disturb people in church, not to offense them. This makes shooting extremely difficult!

My photoblog is Destination wedding photographer Dmitri Yakimov
Any questions and requests welcome.


----------



## Bmiller411

I've been taking photos at funerals for over 10 years.  It is a pleasure to see the delight that the families have when they receive their book and CD.  Everyone that I have worked for have said that at first they thought that they would not want them but know feel that it is something that they are glad that they did have it done.  If need be, they will have it done again.

If you have clients that wish to have it done have them contact me.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## sterlingp

My father was killed when I was five, and now I'm 32 and I have pics of my fathers funeral from 1989.  It seems creepy BUT I am grateful for the pics I have.  It is nice to look at them and see the aunts, uncles, and other relatives people that attended the funeral 20 plus years later.  I do NOT like the open casket pictures though....the image sticks with ya forever!!!


----------



## Bmiller411

sterlingp said:


> My father was killed when I was five, and now I'm 32 and I have pics of my fathers funeral from 1989.  It seems creepy BUT I am grateful for the pics I have.  It is nice to look at them and see the aunts, uncles, and other relatives people that attended the funeral 20 plus years later.  I do NOT like the open casket pictures though....the image sticks with ya forever!!!



This is a perfect example of the need for this service.  I have started a business that is called "REMEMBERED"  We are funeral photograph specialist.
Contact me if you would like or know someone who would like our service.  If the date is open we we take care of you and or them.  

We are based in Houston, TX.


----------



## Bmiller411

Understanding the Need to Photograph a Funeral
​Thats morbid! NO Way would I ever photograph a funeral! You have to be crazy to have a funeral photographed. These are just a few statements that have been made when someone hears that photos are going to be taken at a funeral. But after you talk with them, and explain how this photographs memorialize their love one for generations, they open their minds and see that it is a very feasible, healing, and rewarding act.

Lets go over a few points:

1. When a family is grieving, what is going on around them is a blur. Thus their closure is not complete. Photos will show them what went on and assist with their closure. Photographs will also provide comfort to the family in days, months and years to come. Do not let us forget the family member or friends that could not attend this very important event. These photos will be of great comfort and aid to them too.

2. On average, not everyone attends a wedding, but everyone attends a funeral. To most, this is a reunion of family, friends, and acquaintances who may or who may not have seen each other or have been heard from for years. And, some of them may be people that you may not ever see again. Their photos would be invaluable when telling younger family members and friends who they are.

3. To record history we photograph our heroes. We sit in front of a television and watch the funeral of a hero, a statesman or a celebrity  AND  we will watch these images every time they are aired. We think nothing about buying magazines that have the photos and stories of these people. When asked WHY? The answer is For Its Historical Significance. My question to you is Why NOT Our Family Members? They are our HEROES, our STATESMEN, our CELEBERITIES.

4. Keep in mind a persons customs, traditions, and beliefs play a very important part in funeral photography. These are things that the photographer has to be aware of and sensitive to in order to perform their duties correctly.

THIS IS THE FAMILY PHOTO HISTORY RECORD OF THE DAY​
It has been our experience that 95% of the time the family members who did not want photographs to be taken are the ones who will treasure these images when they see them. An additional book has to be made for them.
In the end, the families need to know that this service is available so that they can make an informed decision about preserving the memory of their love ones.

Make sure that the families who seek your assistance in their time of grief are informed of this service so that they can decide how they wish to honor their loved ones memories.

It is always painful to hear the family say AFTER the service:

I WISH WE HAD PICTURES!!​
Bruce
Home - A WebsiteBuilder Website  281.983.9067  Bruce@PhotographerForFunerals.com​


----------



## skieur

To take a different point of view, many people do not even look at their wedding photos after a while and probably less so, any funeral photos.

Everyone wants to remember the dead, when they were healthy, not in a casket after withering away with cancer, dimentia, or an accident. 

As to the family members at either event, it is not pleasant to remember that many of them are dead, some have aged poorly, gained lots of weight, or divorced their wives.  Still others had cancer at the time and looked terrible.

It is even worse to remember that neither you nor your partner/spouse look as good now as you did then.  It becomes sad and depressing, rather than comforting to look backward.  Many of us would prefer to look forward.

skieur


----------



## Highlander363

I think it's becoming a bit more popular, I've discovered a  company in S****horpe in North Lincs who have introduced it to that  region and I've decided to do it too!  I think if it is done sensitively  and the photographer is very discreet and of course if the person who's  organising the funeral wants it then I don't see why not!


----------



## Petraio Prime

Given the enormous popularity of wedding photography, I am at a loss to account for the scarcity of qualified divorce photographers.


----------



## Eco

Petraio Prime said:


> Given the enormous popularity of wedding photography, I am at a loss to account for the scarcity of qualified divorce photographers.



I just checked at godaddy and divorcephotographer.com is available......I guess nobody has cashed in on this market yet!


----------



## IlSan

I really do think that that is a great idea, after all - we do hold dear to the memories we have



> I just checked at godaddy and divorcephotographer.com is available......I guess nobody has cashed in on this market yet!


 
Not surprised about that  Don't really think it's the sort of photography people want...


----------



## andyowen

funeral photography is a delicate subject matter to handle, but with a good relationship with those concerned the occasion can create a lasting treasure. if you visit my blog entry you will discover that once upon a time it was not an unusual happening....   Blog - Andrew Owen Photography


----------



## unpopular

i know this is a sensitive subject, so at risk of sounding a bit crass, I must wonder ... 

wtf


----------



## snowbear

unpopular said:


> i know this is a sensitive subject, so at risk of sounding a bit crass, I must wonder ...
> 
> wtf



Recruiting drive?


----------



## unpopular

there's that element, which is certainly creepy enough. then there's the "who da fuq would want to have a funeral photographed" element?

Is there any conspicuous consumption stone left unturned?


----------



## tirediron

*Zombie thread go back to grave!*


----------

